

Transitive decay in social networks - bootload
http://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=19303585&postID=7325194960111151574

======
nreece
Mind you, 'trasitive trust' in this context is also 'expert-oriented trust'.
For example:

John (who's a network engineer) doesn't recommend XYZ firewall ... Mark trusts
John ... Lisa (Mark's friend) trusts 'Mark's trust' on John ... and so on

'Transitive trust' is applicable mainly to highly specialized domains.

------
jgrahamc
The actual article can be found here:
[http://www.jgc.org/blog/2007/12/transitive-decay-in-
social-n...](http://www.jgc.org/blog/2007/12/transitive-decay-in-social-
networks.html)

